# Abu dhabi



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi guys!! :clap2:

This time I come to ask general information about Abu Dhabi, since I have met a Spanish family with 2 children that will arrive the next month to live and work in Abu Dhabi for loooong time. 
So if somebody knows well, work or live in this Emirate I would be very grateful to help my friends.

Here are some notes:

- They want a 5 bedroom villa in a nice compound with health club, swimming pools, access to the beach among other facilities.
- They look for an academy, school or centre to learn Arabic or German.
- Is there any place where salsa dance lessons are given? :whoo:
- Can you go from Abu Dhabi to Dubai by train or car?, how long does it take?
- Things to do in Abu Dhabi, entertainment, night clubs, malls, landscapes...
- And of course, a recommendable sunblock!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

WesternGirl said:


> - They want a 5 bedroom villa in a nice compound with health club, swimming pools, access to the beach among other facilities.[ /QUOTE]
> 
> There are several compounds like this in Abu Dhabi, the cheapest is probably Al Reef - A 5 bedroom that has it's own pool as well as access to community facilities is in the 160,00 Dihrams price range - it is still very much under construction though and although some phases have a very finished feel others do not and the shops are 6 months - 12 months from being ready. Downtown there is Khalidiya Village - though expect to pay nearly double for a villa there. Al Raha Gardens is a lovely spot with all the amenities you'd expect for a gated community and the price is somewhere in the middle. If they want a bargain a stand alone villa in the Khalifa area with pool is probably cheaper than all three though you will have to get in the car for anything else (though not for long really.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

*Abu Dhabi*

Hi there Sandy!
Some clarification or explanation:

- They do not want a private swimming pool, but a compound of many villas with access to a several swimming pools, beach and gym.

- The kids have already place at school in Abu Dhabi and of course they are going to learn Arabic as well but the Arabic or German lessons are for both parents.

- This young couple dance Latin rhythms since some years ago so they would like to keep practicing and learning, especially salsa. :clap2:

Have fun!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

WesternGirl said:


> Hi there Sandy!
> Some clarification or explanation:
> 
> - They do not want a private swimming pool, but a compound of many villas with access to a several swimming pools, beach and gym.


Sure I understand, what I meant was that Al Reef does have communal pool areas but all the 5 bedroom villas also have their own small private pool. This is more of a bonus as they are among the cheapest 5 bed properties you'll find in Abu Dhabi in a compound. On that note, Villa communities are still quite new in Abu Dhabi. Al Reef, Al Raha and Khalidiya are the thre I can think of in the "reasonableish" price bracket with Al Reef being the cheapest. You'll get more for your money in Khalifa but they are stand alone villas.



> - The kids have already place at school in Abu Dhabi and of course they are going to learn Arabic as well but the Arabic or German lessons are for both parents.


Ahh I see, well to be honest it is something you'll have to look for on an individual basis but I know of plenty of people in Al Reef who offer these sort of things. It has a community page on facebook and you are always seeing people offering language courses, aqua aerobics etc. Pretty much anywhere there is a community of expats you'll find there is someone offering what you need.



> - This young couple dance Latin rhythms since some years ago so they would like to keep practicing and learning, especially salsa. :clap2:


I'm not really a Salsa buff to be honest but a friend of mine goes at least twice a week to some Salsa class (and then plays bloody salsa all night at her parties  ) your friends will have no problem finding a group that meets there needs I am sure!

Have fun![/QUOTE]


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There are German schools in Dubai and there is one in Abu Dhabi that's fairly new.

Don't worry about Arabic. All the schools offer it and it's always poorly taught and no one speaks Arabic if it isn't their native language. I took an Arabic course before moving out here and when I tried to use the language, the people always spoke back in English!



WesternGirl said:


> Hi guys!! :clap2:
> 
> This time I come to ask general information about Abu Dhabi, since I have met a Spanish family with 2 children that will arrive the next month to live and work in Abu Dhabi for loooong time.
> So if somebody knows well, work or live in this Emirate I would be very grateful to help my friends.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> There are German schools in Dubai and there is one in Abu Dhabi that's fairly new.
> 
> Don't worry about Arabic. All the schools offer it and it's always poorly taught and no one speaks Arabic if it isn't their native language. I took an Arabic course before moving out here and when I tried to use the language, the people always spoke back in English!


:confused2:They are not worried about the Arabic language; they are interested (as I and many other expatriates) in learning the language ​​of the country where they are living.


----------

